# Property Prices - Bronte is bearish



## spitrader1 (24 November 2006)

well, bronte is bearish property prices. Thats it, im out, im selling everyhting and buying puts over the asx property index.


----------



## tech/a (24 November 2006)

*Re: Property Prices-Bronte is bearish*



			
				spitrader1 said:
			
		

> well, bronte is bearish property prices. Thats it, im out, im selling everyhting and buying puts over the asx property index.




If I lived in Perth so would I.

Sell there buy Adelaide.


----------



## spitrader1 (24 November 2006)

*Re: Property Prices-Bronte is bearish*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> If I lived in Perth so would I.
> 
> Sell there buy Adelaide.



bronte is bearish the whole market..  

apparently i paid the top of the market-even though i have bought in country qld-an area im not sure bronte's "expertise" lies in, but i will take in on board.


----------



## tech/a (24 November 2006)

Spi.

Look at it this way.

In 20 yrs time it will be cheap---if, of course, we arent all extinct!


----------



## spitrader1 (24 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Spi.
> 
> Look at it this way.
> 
> In 20 yrs time it will be cheap---if, of course, we arent all extinct!



note the sarcasm in my voice tech/a...i couldnt care less if if payed 50 or 100K too much-i still now own my little slice of my version of paradice


----------

